

Doom 3 Open Sourced - gfodor
http://github.com/TTimo/doom3.gpl

======
moondowner
Let the forks begin! (And maybe new versions of popular Linux Open Source FPS
games, rebased on Doom 3?)

~~~
edomain
There is going to be some cool stuff to come of this!! (rubs hands together)

